# What is this tool?



## carpintero (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone know what this is used for? In my toolbox I discovered the little apparatus pictured below. I possibly bought it from Rockler many years ago, but I cannot remember or figure out what it is for. It is meant to be mounted with 2 screws in the base. The L shaped metal bracket is adjustable side to side about ¾ “ and the 2nd bracket with a small roller on it can be positioned around 360 degrees.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I think it's a toolbox weight. 


Well, somebody was going to say it...


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

railaw said:


> I think it's a toolbox weight.
> 
> 
> Well, somebody was going to say it...


I think you're right! I'm told they come in various sizes and configurations, too.....


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

Just throw it away and you'll figure it out next week.


----------



## Bonka (Mar 24, 2011)

*?*

I am not too sure. If you had another on you would have a pair.:no:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Flux capacitor?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> Flux capacitor?


Lol.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

how about a couple of different views from different sides


----------



## Globba (Mar 27, 2012)

looks like part of a can opener.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You have something, somewhere around your shop that is the parent of that part.

George


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Do you do photography by chance?

It looks like it COULD be used in some way for holding a strobe light / flash gun / umbrella, but it is awful hard to tell from this photo.

My other equally uneducated guess is that it might come from a hobby vice of some kind???


----------



## CenCal_Sawyer (May 5, 2012)

Where's the rest of it?


----------



## carpintero (Aug 24, 2012)

*More Photos*



DannyT said:


> how about a couple of different views from different sides


I believe it is an independent unit. There is nothing to attach anything else to it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't think it's a tool... I think it's a random assembly of parts.... My $0.02


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok. So far we're not sure what it is.

How can you use it in your shop, either the whole assembly or as many of the parts as possible?

At the very least you might be able to cannibalize it for jig/tool parts.


----------



## bridger (Aug 9, 2012)

carpintero said:


> Anyone know what this is used for? In my toolbox I discovered the little apparatus pictured below. I possibly bought it from Rockler many years ago, but I cannot remember or figure out what it is for. It is meant to be mounted with 2 screws in the base. The L shaped metal bracket is adjustable side to side about ¾ “ and the 2nd bracket with a small roller on it can be positioned around 360 degrees.



maybe a follower wheel guide for a router?


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Just my 2 cents for what its worth?I think Bridger has hit the nail on the head it looks like a roller bearing that fits on to the sole of a router and allows the user to follow curved shapes and put a fluted edge on the wood.

I have a couple of these and they all have the same function as the one in Carpintero`s pics.That is the bearing can be moved up and down and in and out to register against the wood and to keep it out of the way of the router bit. Billy


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Ok. So far we're not sure what it is.
> 
> How can you use it in your shop, either the whole assembly or as many of the parts as possible?
> 
> At the very least you might be able to cannibalize it for jig/tool parts.


I reread your original post and realized how lame my response was.

Apologies


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Saw something similar today at a flea market and wish I had my cell phone camera. It was part of a chain saw sharpening guide. Sound familiar?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you looked in your box for Manuals?


----------



## carpintero (Aug 24, 2012)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Saw something similar today at a flea market and wish I had my cell phone camera. It was part of a chain saw sharpening guide. Sound familiar?


Think you're talking about a Granberg _Filing Guide. I used to have one of those. Kind of similar, but not the same. Gracias
_


----------



## carpintero (Aug 24, 2012)

Billy De said:


> Just my 2 cents for what its worth?I think Bridger has hit the nail on the head it looks like a roller bearing that fits on to the sole of a router and allows the user to follow curved shapes and put a fluted edge on the wood.
> 
> I have a couple of these and they all have the same function as the one in Carpintero`s pics.That is the bearing can be moved up and down and in and out to register against the wood and to keep it out of the way of the router bit. Billy


I don't think so, because this "tool" needs to be screwed down to something with the 2 mounting holes at the base. Gracias!


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks like an attachment for a sewing machine.

If not, I'll put my money on Bridger.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

I think it goes on a tripod... where other goodies can be mounted... besides a camera...


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

It's a jig for left handed twist bits!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*router accessory?*

I think it's an adjustable edge guide that screws on the bottom of a router base. It allow for different height bits and varing diameters. I have a similar one for an old Craftsman. Mine has a micro adjustment for in and out, no height adjustment and a smaller roller bearing.


----------



## carpintero (Aug 24, 2012)

*Router Edge Guide*

I think that may be it. Looks very similar but I'm not sure how it mounts to router base. Will experiment tomorrow with it to see if I can figure it out.


----------



## bowdii (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like a jig for a table saw. The bottom slides into grooves on the table saw. This board keeps the material square to it.


----------

